
Gmail - only about 4% of all Gmail messages get any formatting  - srathi
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103345707817934461425/posts/Ay1oa4nDXht
======
mhd
I was quite surprised by the headline, but apparently it's mail _written_ in
gmail. Otherwise it's probably 80+ percent, most of it spam.

------
ankitml
Bullets are the most awesome formatting feature in GMail and now I hate to use
two click to do that.

